# Where are they gonna be



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

Biting? I am heading up to Stone Harbor for the week and need a little advice. In the past I have fished the southern point of stone harbor, from wherever on the beach, and from the Avalon Jetty. I am looking to expand my knowledge of the area and hopefully gain a little more experience in surf/pier/jetty fishing. Any pointers for locations, tips or advice would be awesome! I notice that there are two great looking jetties on either side of Cape May inlet but it looks like access to those areas is through a US coast Guard trainging center. Is there any other way to access those jetties? Thanks for all of your help in advance... :beer:

Tight Lines!!


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Its a VERY long walk to get to the jetty on the northern side(I'll never do that again) but it is open to the public. And they do have parking lots for access to the beaches down there. Look for the National Wildlife refuge signs as thats Federal land you'll be walking on. 
And I'm not sure if the southern side jetty is accesible except by coastguard. Maybe someone else can fill in?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

It IS a hike. Great fising but there are other good spots in the area. Higbee's Beach is a great spot, Cape May Point down by the cement ship. Alexander ave in cape may point, along the sea wall between Sea Isle City and Avalon. Ocean drive between Stone Harbor and North Wildwood. Hope this helps.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks guys for all of your help!!! I will let you know how it goes!!! Ahhhh a week of beach and fishing!!!:fishing: :beer:


----------

